# How to get a Sharjah driving license?



## setcard

My company registered in SJH would be providing me with a car. I am a Sri Lankan driver and would like to know on the procedure in obtaining my driving license. What will it cost me?


----------



## mrbig

ok I tried to google this info but every site gave me a diffrent answer. Some said you need to complete only 20 tests and some said up to 50 tests. The best would be to contact RTA and also contact some driving schools close to your residence. Price I dont know, tht would be a question to ask the driving school. good luck


----------

